# Vision requirements



## Medicwannabe (Sep 14, 2011)

I had a retinal detachment last December, and now am partially blind in my right eye. I can still legally drive in Illinois. Does anyone know if this is something that is going to prevent me from getting an EMT-B job on an ambulance?

I do understand that some of the employment requirements change with each state that you're in; any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Steam Engine (Sep 14, 2011)

Medicwannabe said:


> I had a retinal detachment last December, and now am partially blind in my right eye. I can still legally drive in Illinois. Does anyone know if this is something that is going to prevent me from getting an EMT-B job on an ambulance?
> 
> I do understand that some of the employment requirements change with each state that you're in; any advice would be appreciated.



As long as you're able to maintain your driver's license with no restrictions, I don't think you should have a problem with most private services. Fire departments or other government agencies may have stricter standards. Your best bet would be to contact your state EMS office, as well as any potential employers to get their take on the issue.


----------



## Medicwannabe (Sep 14, 2011)

When you say restrictions, do you mean things like being required to wear glasses?


----------



## Steam Engine (Sep 14, 2011)

No, plenty of EMT's wear glasses...I  was thinking more along the lines of not  being able to drive at night, etc.


----------



## Medicwannabe (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks a ton!


----------



## Ducati_Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I am blind on my left side, it is mostly hit and miss with fire and rescue but privates usually dont have a problem with it from what I have noticed. The main thing to do is just make phone calls and talk to people at the prospective employers to find out.


----------

